# How to Skim Coat Walls



## LeahMia1995 (Mar 7, 2008)

Hello, I am new to the forum and am in need of some advice. I have 1986 townhouse that I am redoing the walls on. The first owner placed wallpaper over what I am told is raw sheetrock. I have removed the wallpaper and repaired the small issues from the removal process. My question is how do I quickly, easily and effectively skim coat the walls so I can then sand and paint? I have 2 guy helpers for this Fri and Sat so I am hoping to do as much as possible while I have the help.

Thanks in advance for the help.

Vicki


----------



## End Grain (Nov 17, 2007)

Hi Vicki!

Take a look at this and see if it sheds any light on the subject. If you potchky around the article a bit, you'll come across additional links that may prove helpful. You can probably Google numerous such How To's. BTW, I'm not hawking Mr. Brown's ebook here. Just figured it was a reasonably accurate indicator of what you're getting into. 

http://www.plaster-wall-ceiling-solutions.com/skim-coat.html


----------



## LeahMia1995 (Mar 7, 2008)

*Awsome*

Thanks a million!!!!! I have read and printed it all out and will be starting as soon as I get home. I will let you know how it goes, I really appreciate the help. 

Now wait until I post my tile floor problem lol.:thumbup: 


Thanks,

Vicki


----------

